# Knarzen im Geminirahmen



## zblume (11. April 2005)

Moin

Hat einer von euch schonmal probleme mit Knarzgeräuschen am Gemini gehabt???

Habe seit kurzen ein knarzen beim pedalieren, auch im stehen.  

Das Geräusch wechselt sich mit dem Treten ab, also links rechts links rechts.

Wenn ich im Stand mich auf der rechten seite in die Pedale stelle dann knarzt es,
danach nicht mehr. Wenn ich mich auf die linke Pedale stelle dann knarzt es wieder.

Habe heute mal das Innenlager demontiert und ein Holzstab durch das Loch gesteckt und es knarzt immer noch.   .

Dämpfer ausgebaut und Buchsen sauber gemacht, Gabel raus und sauber gemacht, neu gefettet und eingestellt.

Leider ist das Geräusch immer noch, aber nicht mehr so laut. Für eine Grössere Runde hats nicht mehr gereicht.

Hat jemand einen Tip für mich, ist das ein  spezieles Geminiproblem???


MfG


----------



## SLichti (12. April 2005)

welchen Gemini Rahmen haste denn ?? ST oder DT ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wondermike (12. April 2005)

Ich will Dir ja jetzt keine Angst machen...

Die letzten beiden Male, als Bekannte von mir über ein unerklärliches Knarzen geklagt haben, war's ein Rahmenbruch. Das waren allerdings keine Bergwerks, sondern Produkte bekannter amerikanischer Marken.   Also, ich würde auf jeden Fall mal den Rahmen genau untersuchen.


----------



## PST (12. April 2005)

Hallo zblume,

das mit dem Holzstab habe ich noch nicht so ganz verstanden. Kannst du darauf noch mal eingehen? Was hast du mit dem Stab gemacht? 

Was ist es denn für ein Innelager? ISIS bzw. Shimano Vielzahn oder noch Vierkant? Bei mir war früher oft die Lagerschale das Problem. Ich verwende daher immer Teflonband (das Zeug das man für Heizung etc. verwendet). 

Oft sind auch die Pedale die Übeltäter. Probier doch mal diese zu fetten. 


Grüße,
Patrick


----------



## hardtailfahrer (12. April 2005)

Hi,
habe auch einen Gemini ST Rahmen der knackt. Ich hatte den Rahmen schon mal bei Bergwerk getauscht, nachdem auch das Ausschäumen des Rahmens das Geräusch nicht beseitigt hat. Doch auch der neue Rahmen knackt manchmal. Habe auch schon alles abmontiert und bin der Meinung, dass es an einer Schweissnaht liegen muss.
Komischerweise verschwindet das Knacken meistens nach so einer halben Stunde Fahren (vielleicht ein Temperaturproblem?).
Ein Riss oder ähnliches ist nicht zu erkennen.


----------



## ollo (12. April 2005)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> Moin
> 
> Hat einer von euch schonmal probleme mit Knarzgeräuschen am Gemini gehabt???
> 
> ...


----------



## zblume (12. April 2005)

Moin

@PST  Ich habe das Innenlager(LX Vielzahn) ausgebaut und durch das freigewordene Loch einen Holzstab durchgeschoben um damit dann einen seitlichen Druck auszuüben, damit war schonmal das Innelager aus dem Rennen denn es knarzte immer noch.

Bin heute eine Ausgibige Runde und knarzen war immer da, nur wenn man gaaaannnnz leicht tritt dann ist es nicht da, daß geht mir auf die E...  .

Irgendwie ist es eine seitliche Verspannung die das Geräusch verursacht, habe heute mal in nähe der vorderen Dämpferaufnahme und in der vom Schwingenlager seitlichen Druck ausgeübt, dann knarzt es auch. Kann es sein das die 2 Imbusschrauben nachgezogen werden müssen oder sind die Lager schon(1700KM) platt. 

@Ollo  das Geräusch ist schwer zu orten aber in die Richtung Flaschenhalter hab ich bis jetzt auch getipt aber bei dem Rahmen können es auch Übertragung sein.

Danke für eure Antworten, vielleicht finden wir ja zusammen das Problem   

MfG


----------



## zblume (12. April 2005)

ollo schrieb:
			
		

> zblume schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heidelberger32 (13. April 2005)

Hallöchen,

also ich hab ein Gemini DT, das letztes Jahr ebenfalls tierisch geknackt hat. Habe zunächst alle möglichen Fehlerquellen (Innenlager, Dämpfer etc.) gecheckt: nix hat geholfen. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: ich war in Pforzheim und wir haben dort herausgefunden, dass es ein Fehler bei der Verschweißung war: am Steuerrohr haben die anderen Rohrenden durch die Verwindung bei Belastung aneinandergerieben und das Knacken verursacht. Lichtner & Co. (damals war er noch da) haben den Rahmen mit Bauschaum ausgespritzt und danach war es ok.

Nur letztens (und darüber könnte ich mich tierisch aufregen) steht mein Gemini für gewisse Zeit in der prallen Sonne, und was passiert? Ein Teil des Schaums hat sich wegen der Hitze verflüssigt und ist aus dem Rahmen gelaufen. Der Rahmen knackt zwar nach wie vor nicht, aber dennoch find ich sowas echt bedenklich. Da zahlt man einen Haufen an Geld für seinen Rahmen, und dann sowas. 

Das zum Thema d. Wert/Handarbeit. Mit Sicherheit haben 90% der Bergwerkler hier im Forum keinerlei Probleme mit ihrem Rahmen ...nur, was machen die anderen 10% ... gerade jetzt mit der laufenden Insolvenz?? Ich war immer stolz darauf ein Bergwerk zu haben, langsam kommt mir aber Bergwerk fahren vor wie Käfer-Besitzer zu sein: am besten nur wenn Du selbst schrauben kannst ......

Nix desto Trotz - ich werd's behalten

Viele Grüße


----------



## Liwi (13. April 2005)

Tjo......dann wirds wahrscheinlich teuer !

Hast du schon das Schwingenlager demontiert gehabt ?
Bei meinem Gemini BJ 2002 wars dass......getauscht und schon war Ruhe.
Wurde allerdings bei Bergwerg in Pf gemacht.........was nur ein Katzensprung von Karlsruhe wech ist.
Folglich habe ich mir dann erst mal auf einer CNC Fräsmaschine das passende Werkzeug zum demontieren der Lagerschalen angefertigt.


----------



## Heidelberger32 (13. April 2005)

Hi Liwi,

siehste, wie ich eben sagte: wie Käfer-Besitzer zu sein ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liwi (13. April 2005)

....und wo man schon dabei sind ....was für eine Gabel fährst du in dem Teil
 ( Federweg ) ?


----------



## zblume (13. April 2005)

Liwi schrieb:
			
		

> ....und wo man schon dabei sind ....was für eine Gabel fährst du in dem Teil
> ( Federweg ) ?



Moin

Wen meinste jetzt ????


----------



## zblume (13. April 2005)

Moin

Nee das Schwingenlager habe ich noch nicht geöffnet, habe aber noch eine Frage , sind die Schrauben für den Dämpfer bei euch mit Schaft oder ist das eine normale Gewindeschraube???


MfG


----------



## SLichti (14. April 2005)

@ zblume 

welchen rahmen haste denn jetzt ?? ST oder DT ?????

@ heidelberger32

ich bin "Lichtner & Co."     aber das was da aus Deinem Rahmen lief war mit Sicherheit KEIN Bauschaum !! Sonst würden nämlich ein paar Milionen Fenster und Türen aus den Häusern fallen ...    Ich gehen eher davon aus das es Wasser war der sich gelblich verfärbt hat.


----------



## Liwi (15. April 2005)

Bergwerk hat bei mir eine Senkschrauben M8 ohne Schaft mitgeliefert.
Habe diese durch Titanschrauben mit Schaft ersetzt.

Ums mal generell zu machen.....was für Gabeln bzw. wieviel Federweg
haben diese Eure , am Gemini, verbauten Gabeln.
Kann man eine Forke mit 100 mm einbauen ohne die Fahreigenschaften schlechter zu machen ?


----------



## zblume (15. April 2005)

Moin

@SLichti

Ich habe ein ST Rahmen.

Bei mir ist eine Manitou Black Elite Air 80mm verbaut.

Habe mitlerweile den Grund für das Knarzen gefunden, habe die Dämpferbuchsen demontiert; gereinigt und neu gefettet danach war das Knarzen weck. Leider muste ich feststellen das die beiden Dämpferschrauben verbogen waren  , sind beide mit durchgehenden Gewinde, wurden die bei Bergwerk vielleicht mit Schaft montiert oder mal so mal so????? Ich denke mal mit Schaftschrauben müsste da stabiler sein.

Jetzt habe ich nur noch ein lautes Knackgeräusch bei sehr starken reintreten, daß war aber vorher schon da, aber das werde ich auch noch finden.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RICO (16. April 2005)

Da mich immer wieder Leute wegen der Explosionszeichnung vom Schwingenlager anmailen, hab ich es jetzt in mein Album gestellt. 



Da die Datei früher auf der Bergwerk Seite war, wird sich wohl keiner beschweren.
Gruß RICO


----------



## zblume (16. April 2005)

RICO schrieb:
			
		

> Da mich immer wieder Leute wegen der Explosionszeichnung vom Schwingenlager anmailen, hab ich es jetzt in mein Album gestellt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Moin

Hi Rico, noch mal danke für die Datei, meine Aufnahme ist leider anders.

MfG


----------



## UKW (19. April 2005)

Hallo Rico,
herzlichen Dank für das Schaubild - das suche ich schon lange!
Wie muß denn das Werkzeug zum Ausbau der linken Lagerschale aussehen? Gibts sowas auch zu kaufen? Bergwerk hatte das meines Wissens auch mal im Programm...

@zBlume und alle, die es wissen: Woher hast Du neue Schrauben für die Dämpferbefestigung bezogen, gibts die mit Konusköpfen im gutsortierten Schraubenhandel? Welche Festigkeitsklasse?

UKW


----------



## zblume (19. April 2005)

UKW schrieb:
			
		

> @zBlume und alle, die es wissen: Woher hast Du neue Schrauben für die Dämpferbefestigung bezogen, gibts die mit Konusköpfen im gutsortierten Schraubenhandel? Welche Festigkeitsklasse?
> 
> UKW



Moin

Habe noch keine neuen Schrauben, bekomme aber in den nächsten Tagen von Canyon neue Schrauben zugeschickt.
Dann schreibe ich mal rein was das für welche sind.

MfG


----------



## SLichti (20. April 2005)

@Rico & UKW

schön das meine Zeichnung mal wieder auftaucht...  Tja, die guten alten Zeiten.

Sollte einer von Euch das Werkzeug brauchen schreibt mir ne PM, habe das hier bei mir in der Werkstatt liegen. Könnte es Euch auch ausleihen. Ihr könnt mir aber glauben das es kein Spass wird die Schale zu entfernen, sind nämlich eingeklebt ...
Am Besten den Hinterbau ausbauen und es dann versuchen !

Warum wolltest Du die Schalen überhaupt rausmachen ?? Die Lager kannste auch so wechseln.

Stefan


----------



## UKW (20. April 2005)

Hallo Stefan,
danke für Deinen Hinweis. Da bin ich meinem Händler aufgesessen. Der sagte mir, die linke Schale muß zum Lagerwechsel raus. Ich habe auch nicht kapiert, warum, dachte dann aber, erstens wird ders wissen, und zweitens hat die Schale vielleicht einen Grat oder sowas, der das Lager blockiert (was ja angesichts des größeren Seegerrings unsinnig wär).

Okay, nun ist alles klar, danke nochmals! q))
UKW


----------



## ollo (25. April 2005)

zblume schrieb:
			
		

> ollo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UKW (18. Mai 2005)

Hallo zBlume,
hast Du mittlerweile eine Quelle für Dämpferbefestigungsschrauben mit Konuskopf ausgemacht? Das würde mich sehr interessieren, hätte nämlich selber gern welche, wo ich sicher sein kann, daß nicht die Gefahr besteht, daß sie sich verbiegen. Oder SLichti, weißt Du vielleicht ne Quelle?
UKW


----------



## Liwi (18. Mai 2005)

.........moin zusammen ,werde mich mal informieren ob es evtl. Passchrauben mit Senkkopf gibt .Die wären wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung um das Spiel zwischen Dämpferbuchsen ( die man dann selber anfertigen müsste wegen der Passgenauigkeit ) und Schraube zu minimieren.


----------



## zblume (18. Mai 2005)

Moin


Habe von Canyon die gleichen Schrauben wieder bekommen ohne Schaft.

Werde mich noch ein bisschen umschauen ob es was anderes gibt.

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## UKW (27. Mai 2005)

Moin Liwi und zBlume,
habt Ihr schon Erfolg gehabt bei der Schraubensuche?
Gruß
UKW


----------



## zblume (12. Juni 2005)

Moin

Das knarzen ist wieder da  , es ist das Schwingenlager. Es hat auch schon spiel und die Dämpferbuchsen sind auch schon betroffen. Ist das normal das nach 2000Km die Lager im A.... sind???  

Werde das Bike wol morgen einschicken  .

Schönen Sonntag noch  .

MfG


----------



## Liwi (12. Juni 2005)

Moin moin.........
Schraubensuche bisher erfolglos verlaufen .Paßschrauben gibt es lt. Hersteller bzw. Händler nicht mit Senkkopf.
Aber wohin willst Du das Teil denn einschicken ?
Die Lager sind RazzFazz selber getauscht.


----------



## zblume (12. Juni 2005)

Moin

Man muß doch für den Lagerwechsel einen Spezialschlüssel haben.

Ich habe doch noch Garantie auf das Bike, ich denke mal die tauschen das auf Kulanz aus.

MfG


----------



## UKW (13. Juni 2005)

@Liwi:
Schraubensuche erfolglos? Handelt es sich hierbei um eine LS-Designerschraube? Also bleibt nur anfertigen lassen oder Dämpfer anschweißen...?? 
Tja, was soll man dazu sagen...
Gruß
UKW


----------



## zblume (14. Juni 2005)

Moin


Ist das Schwingenlager einstellbar und wie wird es eingestellt??

Hat das schonmal jemand gemacht??

MfG


----------



## siggi.k. (14. Juni 2005)

Ist nicht einstellbar da Industrielager.
Lager lassen sich aber einfach ohne Spezialwerkzeug wechseln.
Zeitaufwand 15 -30 Minuten.


----------



## UKW (15. Juni 2005)

@zblume:
Du brauchst kein Spezialwerkzeug. Du mußt die Inbusschraube im Zentrum des Lagers herausnehmen, dann den großen Seegerring und den Alukonus, und dann kannst Du die Lager vorsichtig herausklopfen.
Es ist natürlich nicht normal, daß die Lager schon nach 2.tausend Kilometern kaputt sind. Bist Du sicher, daß sie es sind?
Es kann natürlich sein, daß sich die Inbus-Schraube im Zentrum gelöst hatte und Du es nicht gemerkt hast und trotz Spiels weitergefahren bist. Dann ist der Verschleiß auch an den Dämpferbuchsen natürlich beträchtlich.
UKW


----------



## zblume (15. Juni 2005)

Moin

Bei meinem Lager gibt es keine Inbusschraube im Zentrum wie bei der Zeichnung von Rico!!!

MfG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zblume (2. Juli 2005)

Moin

Habe mein Bike wieder aus der Reparatur  , ist schön zu fahren ohne knarzen  .

Auf dem Schein von Canyon stand drauf Lager gefettet und neu eingestellt, ich dachte man kann das nicht einstellen! Was ist denn nun richtig?

Schönes WE !

MfG


----------

